# Star Trek 4: Film erscheint offenbar nicht mehr



## Darkmoon76 (9. Januar 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Trek 4: Film erscheint offenbar nicht mehr* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Trek 4: Film erscheint offenbar nicht mehr*


----------



## Worrel (9. Januar 2019)

Schade, gerade, wo's anfing, gut zu werden ...


----------



## devilsreject (9. Januar 2019)

Schade mir hat die Neuauflage sehr gut gefallen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (9. Januar 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Schade, gerade, wo's anfing, gut zu werden ...


Ist das Ironie? Die Filme haben vom ersten Teil des Reboots an bis zu Beyond stark nachgelassen.


----------



## Haehnchen81 (9. Januar 2019)

Den ersten "neuen" Star Trek fand ich noch ganz ok... aber wirklich toll auch nicht, die beiden Nachfolger konnten das ganze auch nicht verbessern, und die ganze Zeitreisenstory hat dem ganzen erst Recht nicht gut getan.

Der Erfolg in Sachen Einspiel war ja auch eher überschaubar, die Produktionskosten hoch... ein weiterer Teil wäre wohl noch teurer geworden beim aktuellen Status von Pine und Hemsworth in Hollywood gehen für die beiden schon fast 50 Millionen drauf, und da ist noch nix gedreht. Und die "Liebe" zu den Star Trek Filmen hielt sich von den Hauptdarstellern ja dann auch eher in Grenzen so das es nachvollziehbar ist das sie sich den Terminkalender nicht mit einem Projekt füllen wollen bei dem sie nicht soviel Geld kriegen würden wie vielleicht für ein anderes Projekt.

Angebote dürften beide wohl genug haben. 

Letzten endes muss man für ein weiteres Filmprojekt im Star Trek Universum erstmal wieder kleinere Brötchen backen, und das Budget eben in Grenzen halten.


----------



## Spiritogre (9. Januar 2019)

Schade, ich mochte alle drei sehr gerne. Hätte gerne weitere Teile gesehen. Naja, vielleicht gibt es ja dann in ein paar Jahren einen neuen Reboot.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (9. Januar 2019)

Gott seis gedankt! Macht doch mal was neues...


----------



## Worrel (9. Januar 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ist das Ironie?


Nope.

_ST: Reboot _mangelte es an Kontinuität zur bisherigen Geschichte und beinhaltete eine *völlig *unglaubwürdige Handlungskette, die die Macher auch nur mit der Ausrede "Das war halt Schicksal"  rechtfertigen konnten (im Audiokommentar der BR).

_ST: Into Plotholes_ ist ein Lehrstück für Filmemacher, was man alles falsch machen kann. 

_ST: Beyond_ hingegen hatte nur ein paar logische Fehler (ua: Warum beamen sie den Bösewicht am Ende nicht einfach aus der Luftversorgung heraus?) - wie alte TOS Folgen eben auch. 

Daher ergibt sich in etwa eine Wertung von 6 - 3 - 8, womit _Beyond_ meiner Meinung nach eben der beste Film der neuen Reihe ist.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. Januar 2019)

Abwarten und Tee trinken. Im Moment steht der Film ohne die angedachte Regisseurin da, aber das war schon länger bekannt dass sie für das GoT-Projekt engagiert wurde. Dafür hat der Mission Impossible-Regisseur McQuarrie Interesse gezeigt, und der war mit den letzten beiden MI-Filmen voll auf der Erfolgsschiene. Paramount hätte quasi schon einen geeigneten und sehr bereitwilligen Kandidaten im eigenen Haus. Den Regiestuhl zu besetzen wäre das kleinste Problem.

Es hängt weiterhin an der Gagen-Einigung mit den beides Chrisses bzw. am Streit ums Budget. Im Moment ist nur sicher dass das Release-Zeitfenster für 2020 kaum noch zu halten ist um den jährlichen Wechsel zwischen den Franchise (ST, MI, Transformers,...) wie bisher einzuhalten.

Falls kein vierter Film mehr käme fände ich es zwar schade, doch die drei Bisherigen könnten auch so für sich (und mit vollständiger Crew) allein stehen.
Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Wut-Gamer (10. Januar 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Daher ergibt sich in etwa eine Wertung von 6 - 3 - 8, womit _Beyond_ meiner Meinung nach eben der beste Film der neuen Reihe ist.



Sehe ich ähnlich, aber auch bei Beyond war vieles nicht rund.Ich finde, Star Trek hat ganz allgemein keine gute Kino-Bilanz vorzuweisen (auch vor dem Reboot nicht) und ich bezweifele, dass jetzt beim 14. Versuch plötzlich alles besser wird. Würde mich echt mal freuen, wenn jemand einen vom setting ähnlichen SF-Film machen würde, der ohne Altlasten daherkommt.


----------



## Banana-OG (10. Januar 2019)

Na dann können sie ja jetzt nochmals rebooten. Dabei ging es mit dem ersten Film und Into Darkness wirklich sehr gut los. Vielleicht sollten sie sich diesmal loyalere Schauspieler suchen, die nicht nur Geldgeil sind.


----------



## Spiritogre (10. Januar 2019)

Banana-OG schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten sie sich diesmal loyalere Schauspieler suchen, die nicht nur Geldgeil sind.



Ich möchte wissen, was du sagst, wenn dein Chef dir dein Gehalt kürzt, der kann dann auch sagen "sei nicht so geldgeil". 
Die hatten nun mal einen Vertrag und das Studio wollte plötzlich weniger löhnen, obwohl der Wert der Schauspieler inzwischen durch ihre gestiegene Bekanntheit wohl inzwischen eher noch höher lag als ursprünglich bei der Vereinbarung.


----------



## golani79 (10. Januar 2019)

Banana-OG ist es wahrscheinlich egal, wenn ihm der Chef für die nächsten 2-3 Monate nur noch die Hälfte bezahlt.

Ich meine .. schließlich ist Banana-OG sicher nicht geldgeil oder? 

lol ..


----------



## Worrel (10. Januar 2019)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Star Trek hat ganz allgemein keine gute Kino-Bilanz vorzuweisen (auch vor dem Reboot nicht)


Einspruch.
ST 1 ist im Prinzip nur schlecht gealtert, ST 2-4 (_Khaaaan!, Spock ist tot _und _Let's do the Whale Time Warp again_) bilden eine Top SciFi Trilogie und mit _Sherlock Spock und der verschwundene Torpedo_ verabschiedet sich die TOS Crew auf höchstem Niveau in den wohlverdienten Ruhestand. Und auch die Borg Zeitreise zum Ersten Kontakt ist recht ansehlich geworden. Selbst, wenn das nur die Hälfte der pre-Reboot Filme sind, die gut sind: Qualität > Quantität.


----------



## Maverick3110 (10. Januar 2019)

Ich mag die neuen Star Trek Filme, auch Chris Pine hat seine Sache gut gemacht. Blöd ist eben immer, dass wenn man erfolgreich ist, man den Hals nicht mehr voll bekommt. Wenn einem  für ein Jahr Rollenvorbereitung und Fimproduktion 6 Millionen Dollar nicht genug sind, dann weiß ich auch nicht. Gut Ribery verdient mit goldenem Stuhlgang das doppelte. Überall nur noch mehr, mehr und noch mehr.............., an den Kinokassen zahlt man dann den hohen Preis dafür.


----------



## Loosa (10. Januar 2019)

Maverick3110 schrieb:


> Wenn einem  für ein Jahr Rollenvorbereitung und Fimproduktion 6 Millionen Dollar nicht genug sind, dann weiß ich auch nicht.



Wenn ein Schauspieler in dem Jahr aber fast das 10-fache verdienen kann, wieso sollte sich irgendwer dermaßen unter Wert verkaufen? Schauspieler haben einen Marktwert. 99% davon liegen bei 5er-WG und Einkommen als Barkeeper. Der winzige Rest ist nach oben offen. Wer oben ist, wäre ja echt dämlich seinen Wert nicht auch zu verlangen. Ganz besonders nicht für so Kommerz-Ware.

Matt Damon brachte da mal eine tolle Aussage (oder war es Ben Affleck?). Einen Film zum Geld verdienen, dann wieder einen den man machen will. Deshalb spielten die beiden, aus alter Freundschaft, bei Kevin Smiths "Dogma" mit, obwohl sie dieser Art Budget schon längst entwachsen waren.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. Januar 2019)

Maverick3110 schrieb:


> Ich mag die neuen Star Trek Filme, auch Chris Pine hat seine Sache gut gemacht. Blöd ist eben immer, dass wenn man erfolgreich ist, man den Hals nicht mehr voll bekommt. Wenn einem  für ein Jahr Rollenvorbereitung und Fimproduktion 6 Millionen Dollar nicht genug sind, dann weiß ich auch nicht. Gut Ribery verdient mit goldenem Stuhlgang das doppelte. Überall nur noch mehr, mehr und noch mehr.............., an den Kinokassen zahlt man dann den hohen Preis dafür.


Wenn dir jemand bei einem Vorstellungsgespräch 3000 Euro verspricht und man dir kurz vor Arbeitsvertrag-Unterschreibung plötzlich nur noch 2000 geben will... Da sagst du natürlich sofort "ja", wie? 

Chris Pine möchte nur das was vor etwa 2-3 Jahren ausgehandelt wurde. Nicht mehr. Aber auch nicht weniger. 
Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Spiritogre (10. Januar 2019)

Maverick3110 schrieb:


> Ich mag die neuen Star Trek Filme, auch Chris Pine hat seine Sache gut gemacht. Blöd ist eben immer, dass wenn man erfolgreich ist, man den Hals nicht mehr voll bekommt. Wenn einem  für ein Jahr Rollenvorbereitung und Fimproduktion 6 Millionen Dollar nicht genug sind, dann weiß ich auch nicht. Gut Ribery verdient mit goldenem Stuhlgang das doppelte. Überall nur noch mehr, mehr und noch mehr.............., an den Kinokassen zahlt man dann den hohen Preis dafür.



Auch an dich noch mal, die Schauspieler wollten nicht mehr Geld, sondern nur das, was ihnen vertraglich vorher zugesagt worden war. Das Studio wollte aber nicht mehr soviel zahlen und das, obwohl die Schauspieler inzwischen noch viel mehr wert sind als damals bei den Vertragsverhandlungen.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (10. Januar 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Selbst, wenn das nur die Hälfte der pre-Reboot Filme sind, die gut sind: Qualität > Quantität.



Wenn das das Motto gewesen wäre, hätten sie die andere Hälfte nicht gedreht...


----------



## Loosa (10. Januar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Auch an dich noch mal, die Schauspieler wollten nicht mehr Geld, sondern nur das, was ihnen vertraglich vorher zugesagt worden war. Das Studio wollte aber nicht mehr soviel zahlen und das, obwohl die Schauspieler inzwischen noch viel mehr wert sind als damals bei den Vertragsverhandlungen.



Ah, danke für die Erklärung. Das war mir gar nicht klar.


----------



## Kartamus (11. Januar 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich möchte wissen, was du sagst, wenn dein Chef dir dein Gehalt kürzt, der kann dann auch sagen "sei nicht so geldgeil".
> Die hatten nun mal einen Vertrag und das Studio wollte plötzlich weniger löhnen, obwohl der Wert der Schauspieler inzwischen durch ihre gestiegene Bekanntheit wohl inzwischen eher noch höher lag als ursprünglich bei der Vereinbarung.



Ich hatte mal einen Chef der mir ins Gesicht gelacht hat als ich mehr Geld wollte. Meinte irgendetwas von ich solle halt keinen Sportwagen fahren. Hab ich nicht kapiert und gekündigt.


----------



## Worrel (11. Januar 2019)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Wenn das das Motto gewesen wäre, hätten sie die andere Hälfte nicht gedreht...


sag das den Machern der TNG Filme ...  Die TOS Crew hat nur einen Film, den man nicht als Einstieg verwenden sollte, die TNG hat ganze drei Filme, bei denen ich spontan nicht wüßte, warum ich sie nochmal sehen wollen bzw jemandem zeigen sollte.
Und _"Komm, wir fahren zu Gott"_, den schlechtesten TOS Film, werde ich mir definitiv noch mal ansehen ... irgendwann.


----------

